# Εγκαταστάσεις > Επίγεια & Δορυφορική Λήψη >  >  λήψη Eutelsat 16

## haris_216

Καλημέρα σε όλους

Χθες έφαγα όλη τη μέρα (και όταν λέω όλη εννοώ...όλη) προσπαθώντας να πιάσω τον Eutelsat 16 χωρίς επιτυχία.
Δεν είμαι τεχνικός αλλά έχω "πιάσει" αρκετές φορές (λόγω μετακομίσεων)  και στο σπίτι μου αλλά και αλλού (πχ αδερφός) τους "κλασσικούς" (astra,  hotbird, κλπ) με επιτυχία.
Αυτός ο Eutelsat μου έσπασε τα νεύρα. Και ακόμα περισσότερο αφού ακούω ότι είναι από τους εύκολους.
Πήγα λοιπόν να τον ψάξω με το πιάτο που μέχρι χθες έβλεπα τον astra 19.  Χρησιμοποίησα και το sat finder που με έχει βοηθήσει στο παρελθόν αλλά  ανέβασα πάνω και τηλεόραση και δέκτη.
Τίποτα.
Βρίσκω τον hotbird και τον astra επαναλλειμένα αλλά πουθενά τον Eutelsat 16, που λογικά βρίσκεται κάπου στη μέση.
Βέβαια κάποιες φορές κάτι έπιασα στο ενδιάμεσο αλλά δεν τον αναγνώριζε ο  δέκτης σαν κανένα από αυτούς που βρίσκονται στην περιοχή.
Καμιά ιδέα του τι μπορεί να κάνω λάθος; Υπάρχει περίπτωση ο δέκτης μου  λόγω παλαιότητας (skymaster 9410) αν και τον έχει στο μενού να μην τον  βλέπει σαν αυτό που είναι; Και αν ναι, τι θα έπρεπε να κάνω;

Κάθε υπόδειξη είναι καλοδεχούμενη γιατί πραγματικά διαολίστηκα :Smile:

----------


## xlife

http://www.dishpointer.com/   χρησιμοποιησε αυτό για να δεις που πρέπει να "κοιτάει" το πιάτο

Οι συχνότητες που ενδεχομένος έχει ο δέκτης μπορεί και να μην χρησιμοποιούνται. στον 16 βρες καινούριες συχνότητες απο lyngsat kingofsat η οπουδήποτε αλλού και πέρνα τες στο δέκτη. προσοχή δώσε και στη στροφή(skew) του lnb

----------


## haris_216

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την ταχύτατη απάντηση.
Επειδή είμαι λίγο (εως πολύ) άσχετος και απλά μέχρι τώρα έπιανα "κανονικά" τους δορυφόρους, τι ακριβώς εννοείς "βρες καινούριες συχνότητες και πέρνα τες στο δέκτη";
Τη στροφή του lnb που ανέφερες την έχω ήδη ρυθμίσει

----------


## xlife

Κάπου στο δέκτη λέει εισαγωγή tp. βάζεις το παρακάτω 12656 v s/r 4883. Είναι το tvsh και είναι  DVB-S  οπότε και παλιό δέκτη να έχεις θα παίξει.

----------


## haris_216

Δεν κατάλαβα τίποτα :Huh:  (αφού είμαι άσχετος όπως είπα) αλλά θα το δοκιμάσω όπως ακριβώς μου το είπες.
Βέβαια τώρα με τη νέα ώρα (που σκοτεινιάζει νωρίς) θα πρέπει να περιμένω μέχρι το σ/κ για την δοκιμή αλλά θα ενημερώσω για το αποτέλεσμα.
Όπως και να 'χει Κώστα σε ευχαριστώ και πάλι για την ταχύτητα και τις πληροφορίες.
Αυτό το tp που ανέφερες τί ακριβώς σημαίνει; (ρωτάω μήπως υπάρχει περίπτωση να το έχει διαφορετικά το μενού του δέκτη μου)

----------


## xlife

transponder (tp) στην ουσία είναι η συχνότητα εκπομπής του κάθε καναλιού(πολλές φορές περιέχονται παραπάνω απο ένα κανάλι η και ραδιόφωνα)

----------


## haris_216

:OK: 
Έγινε.

----------


## performer

> Καλημέρα σε όλους
> 
> Χθες έφαγα όλη τη μέρα (και όταν λέω όλη εννοώ...όλη) προσπαθώντας να πιάσω τον Eutelsat 16 χωρίς επιτυχία.
> Δεν είμαι τεχνικός αλλά έχω "πιάσει" αρκετές φορές (λόγω μετακομίσεων)  και στο σπίτι μου αλλά και αλλού (πχ αδερφός) τους "κλασσικούς" (astra,  hotbird, κλπ) με επιτυχία.
> Αυτός ο Eutelsat μου έσπασε τα νεύρα. Και ακόμα περισσότερο αφού ακούω ότι είναι από τους εύκολους.
> Πήγα λοιπόν να τον ψάξω με το πιάτο που μέχρι χθες έβλεπα τον astra 19.  Χρησιμοποίησα και το sat finder που με έχει βοηθήσει στο παρελθόν αλλά  ανέβασα πάνω και τηλεόραση και δέκτη.
> Τίποτα.
> Βρίσκω τον hotbird και τον astra επαναλλειμένα αλλά πουθενά τον Eutelsat 16, που λογικά βρίσκεται κάπου στη μέση.
> Βέβαια κάποιες φορές κάτι έπιασα στο ενδιάμεσο αλλά δεν τον αναγνώριζε ο  δέκτης σαν κανένα από αυτούς που βρίσκονται στην περιοχή.
> ...



http://gr.kingofsat.net/pos-16E.php

Π.Χ 10880,75 είναι η συχνότητα
        H ή V είναι η πόλωση.(οριζόντια ή Κάθετη)
       Το  30000, 27500 ή κάποιο άλλο νούμερο είναι το SR(όσο μεγαλύτερο είναι το SR τόσο ποιοτικότερη είναι η εικόνα χονδρικά)

----------


## haris_216

Επανέρχομαι για να ανακοινώσω την πλήρη επιτυχία στην εύρεση του δορυφόρου.
Με την ευκαιρία να ευχαριστήσω για τις απαντήσεις και την βοήθεια τον Κώστα και τον Βασίλη. Πραγματικά χωρίς τις παρεμβάσεις τους ακόμα θα έψαχνα.

Να παραθέσω κάποια γεγονότα και κάποιες απορίες που μου δημιουργήθηκαν.
Λοιπόν, ανεβαίνοντας σήμερα επάνω και βάζοντας μέσα τη συχνότητα που μου είπε ο Κώστας έπιασα αμέσως το σχετικό κανάλι. Που σημαίνει ότι κατά τις προσπάθειές μου την τελευταία φορά είχα βρει τον δορυφόρο αλλά δεν τον αναγνώριζε.
Αφού λοιπόν σιγουρεύτηκα τον έβαλα να σκανάρει. Δεν βρήκε...τίποτα!!! Όταν όμως πέρασα χειροκίνητα τις συχνότητες για συγκεκριμένους σταθμούς τους βρήκε κανονικά.
Γιατί το κάνει αυτό; Φταίει η παλαιότητα του δέκτη ή κάτι άλλο; Και αν φταίει ο αρχαίος δέκτης, υπάρχει κάποια γιατριά ή πάμε γι' αλλαγή;
Σήμα γενικά βρήκα ανάμεσα σε 88-93% αλλά το quality είναι μετά βίας στο 40%. Προσπάθησα με μικρορυθμίσεις καθ' ύψος, κατά πλάτος ή ακόμα και την στροφή του lnb αλλά αυτό είναι το μέγιστο που έβγαλα. Υπάρχει τρόπος βελτίωσης; Και κυρίως, είναι επαρκές σαν σήμα ή θα έχω θέμα; Ρωτάω γιατί στους άλλους (hotbird, astra) τα πράγματα δείχνουν καλύτερα.

Ευχαριστώ και πάλι

----------


## xlife

Κατ αρχάς εαν  δεν έχει περασμένες τις συχνότητες ο δέκτης τότε μπορείς να κάνεις τυφλή σάρωση (blind scan) Συνήθως  είναι στο μενού του scan και πρέπει να βρίσκεται στο υπο-μενού τύπος σάρωσης όπου θα πρέπει να αλλάξεις την ρύθμιση απο προεπιλεγμένη σάρωση(η όπως αλλιώς το αναφέρει ο δέκτης σου) σε τυφλή σάρωση. Αυτός ο τύπος σάρωσης θα βρει και συχνότητες που δεν είναι "περασμένες" στο δέκτη. Για το σήμα δεν μπορώ να σου πω πολλά γιατί τον συγκεκριμένο δορυφόρο τον έχω βάλει πριν ένα χρόνο παράκεντρα σε 1.20μ πιάτο αλλα με κέντρο τον σχετικά μακρινό eutelsat 3 μοίρες και αν και είχα σχετικά κακό σήμα στο πεδιόμετρο τα κανάλια "παίζουν" απροβλημάτιστα και μόνο σε ισχυρές καταιγίδες είχε διακοπή για ελάχιστα δευτερόλεπτα. (Αν και δεν θυμάμαι καλά νομίζω οτι ο δέκτης είχε το quality στο 55-60%)

----------


## performer

> Επανέρχομαι για να ανακοινώσω την πλήρη επιτυχία στην εύρεση του δορυφόρου.
> Με την ευκαιρία να ευχαριστήσω για τις απαντήσεις και την βοήθεια τον Κώστα και τον Βασίλη. Πραγματικά χωρίς τις παρεμβάσεις τους ακόμα θα έψαχνα.
> 
> Να παραθέσω κάποια γεγονότα και κάποιες απορίες που μου δημιουργήθηκαν.
> Λοιπόν, ανεβαίνοντας σήμερα επάνω και βάζοντας μέσα τη συχνότητα που μου είπε ο Κώστας έπιασα αμέσως το σχετικό κανάλι. Που σημαίνει ότι κατά τις προσπάθειές μου την τελευταία φορά είχα βρει τον δορυφόρο αλλά δεν τον αναγνώριζε.
> Αφού λοιπόν σιγουρεύτηκα τον έβαλα να σκανάρει. Δεν βρήκε...τίποτα!!! Όταν όμως πέρασα χειροκίνητα τις συχνότητες για συγκεκριμένους σταθμούς τους βρήκε κανονικά.
> Γιατί το κάνει αυτό; Φταίει η παλαιότητα του δέκτη ή κάτι άλλο; Και αν φταίει ο αρχαίος δέκτης, υπάρχει κάποια γιατριά ή πάμε γι' αλλαγή;
> Σήμα γενικά βρήκα ανάμεσα σε 88-93% αλλά το quality είναι μετά βίας στο 40%. Προσπάθησα με μικρορυθμίσεις καθ' ύψος, κατά πλάτος ή ακόμα και την στροφή του lnb αλλά αυτό είναι το μέγιστο που έβγαλα. Υπάρχει τρόπος βελτίωσης; Και κυρίως, είναι επαρκές σαν σήμα ή θα έχω θέμα; Ρωτάω γιατί στους άλλους (hotbird, astra) τα πράγματα δείχνουν καλύτερα.
> 
> Ευχαριστώ και πάλι



         Θα πας στη διεύθυνση αυτή   http://gr.kingofsat.net/pos-16E.php, θα δεις τον συγκεκριμένο δορυφόρο και θα γράψεις σε μια κόλλα χαρτί
όλες τις συχνότητες που δεν έχουν κωδικοποίηση(π.χ 10720H SR27500) και τις οποίες θα περάσεις μια-μια στον δέκτη σου.Είναι μα διαδικασία επίπονη αλλά αποτελεσματική.Όσες από αυτές είναι εφικτές στη χώρα μας θα κατέβουν,και αφού αποθηκεύεις όποια σου φέρνει σήμα  θα έχεις έτσι πλήρως ενημερωμένο τον δέκτη σου.
    Αυτός είναι ένας πρακτικός τρόπος εάν ο δέκτης σου είναι παλιός και δεν έχει καινούριους transportes ή δεν έχει την ικανότητα να τους κατεβάσει αυτόματα με την διαδικασία που ανέφερε ο Κώστας.

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

-Ο δορυφόρος  αυτός  είναι  αρκετά  δύσκολος  ασχετα  με  ότι  γράφουν  τα  περιοδικά  ο  πλεον  πρακτικός  τροπος  λήψης  είναι  ο  εξής  πιάνεις  πρώτα  τον HOT BIRD  που  είναι  πανεύκολος  και  στρέφεις  το  κάτοπτρο  λίγο  ανατολικα  μέχρι  να  χαθεί  η  εικόνα  του  HOT BIRD  όχι  παραπάνω  και  κατόπιν  ψάχνεις  τις  συχνότητες  όπως  είπαν  παραπάνω  οι  άλλοι  φίλοι.

----------


## haris_216

Ευχαριστώ Κώστα.
Και, με κίνδυνο να καταχραστώ τις γνώσεις και την προθυμία σου, νομίζεις ότι τους Eutelsat και Hotbird (για Nova) μπορώ να τους πιάσω μ' ένα πιάτο (παραγεμίσαμε πιάτα, ολόκληρο...σερβίτσιο!!! στην ταράτσα); Και αν ναι τι μεγέθους πιάτο θα ήταν αυτό που θα έδινε άνεση;

----------


## Serafeim Karakostas

80άρι με κέντρο eutelsat 16A και χρήση slim lnb.

----------


## xlife

Όπως είπε και ο Σεραφείμ με κοινό 80αρι αλλά με κέντρο τον 16 θα πιάσεις και τον 13. Είναι πολύ κοντινοί δορυφόροι και δεν χρειάζεται να γεμίζεις την ταράτσα με "πιάτα".Προσοχή όμως στο lnb. Καλύτερα να ζητήσεις slim lnb γιατί μπορεί να βρεθείς με κανένα τεράστιο και να μην μπορείς να κάνεις δουλειά(χρειάζεσαι και μία βάση για δυο lnb με κόστος 2-4 ευρώ περίπου). Αν τον Hotbird τον θες για nova αλλά στον άλλο δέκτη θες να έχεις τα δωρεάν κανάλια του, τότε μπορείς σχετικά οικονομικά να πάρεις ένα διπλό lnb για τον hotbird και ένα μονό για τον eutelsat 16. Ο Δέκτης της nova θα "παίρνει" την μια έξοδο από το διπλό lnb ενώ η άλλη έξοδος θα καταλήγει στην μια είσοδο ενός diseqc 2Χ1 ενώ στην άλλη είσοδο θα καταλήγει η έξοδός του απλού lnb. από την έξοδο του diseqc θα τροφοδοτηθεί ο δέκτης σου. Έχει πάρα πολλά ελεύθερα κανάλια ο Hotbird όμως ελληνικά αν θυμάμαι καλά ρικ - βουλή - euronews μόνο. Κόστος diseqc 7-12 ευρώ(το έχω αγοράσει και 5 ευρώ)

----------


## haris_216

Επανέρχομαι στο παλιό αυτό θέμα (για να μην ανοίγω άλλο).
Επειδή τα  μικρά κάτοπτρα έχουν τα γνωστά θέματα με τις καιρικές συνθήκες (βροχή,  αέρας, κλπ) κι επειδή βρέθηκα με ένα 120άρι κάτοπτρο λέω να το  χρησιμοποιήσω.
Φαντάζομαι ότι θα είμαι οκ για τους eutelsat 16 & hotbird 13 και προφανώς θα είναι καλύτερα και τις βροχερές μέρες.
Θα  πρέπει πάλι να βάλω κέντρο τον 16 και παράκεντρα τον 13 ή αλλάζει κάτι;  Επειδή μάλλον θα αλλάξω lnb (είχαν κάτι "ατυχήματα") πρέπει να κοιτάξω  πάλι για slim lnb ή, λόγω μεγαλύτερου πιάτου, βάζω και κανονικά;

----------


## billisj

Κατα την γνωμη μου παλι slim lnb , και κεντρο της 16 μοιρες , παρακεντρο 13 απο την μια μερια και παρακεντρα απο την αλλη 19 , βεβαια μπορεις αν θελεις να βαλεις παρακεντρα απο της 13 και της 9 μοιρες , με διακοπτη 4 σε 1 και να πιανεις 4 κοντινους δορυφορους ...!!!

----------


## Serafeim Karakostas

Haris_216, κέντρο 16 και χρησιμοποιείς κανονικά lnb σε κάτοπτρο 120 cm.

----------


## haris_216

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ και τους δύο για τις απαντήσεις σας.

Να ρωτήσω και κάτι ακόμα. Έχω ψιλοκαταλάβει τα θέματα προσανατολισμού πιάτου, κέντρο/παράκεντρο, ανύψωση, κλπ. Εκείνο που δεν έχω καταλάβει (και απλά ακολουθώ οδηγίες στα τυφλά) είναι τι ακριβώς κάνει η περιστροφή του lnb. Αν κάποιος μπορεί να μου το εξηγήσει απλά (για θέμα γνώσεων) ή να με παραπέμψει σε κάποιο σχετικό link, θα ήταν ιδιαίτερα χρήσιμο.

----------


## Serafeim Karakostas

Δες εδώ.

----------

haris_216 (10-02-16)

----------


## GiwrgosTH

Επειδή τα LNB λαμβάνουν ταυτόχρονα την κάθετη και οριζόντια πόλωση των δορυφόρων και τα κάτοπτρα είναι συνήθως offset, άρα δεν υπάρχει απόλυτο κέντρο όπου το κάτοπτρο θα κάνει αντανάκλαση του σήματος προς το LNB, χρειάζεται αυτή η στρέψη έτσι ώστε να βρεθεί η καλύτερη θέση όπου θα λαμβάνει με την ίδια ισχύ οριζόντιες και κάθετες εκπομπές.
Αν δεν γίνει σωστή στρέψη θα λάβει πιο ισχυρά μια από τις δύο πολώσεις και αυτό είναι λάθος, γιατί ακόμη και στην πόλωση που θα λάβουμε πιο ισχυρά θα έχει πέσει ο λόγος σήματος προς θόρυβο.

----------

haris_216 (10-02-16)

----------


## haris_216

Ευχαριστώ και τον Σεραφείμ για το ιδιαίτερα ενημερωτικό link αλλά και τον Γιώργο για την πολύ κατανοητή εξήγηση

----------

